# First trip tp South Africa for hunting cant wiat to come back.



## Hopperton

Brought the bow to hunt water holes but it rained two inches this week so the .270 came out to play.

Authentic African Safari in Baltimore, S. Africa; tons of property to hunt. My buddy got a huge Warthog, I was the least shooting person with 4 animals. there was three of us and total animal count was 19!


----------



## bbjavelina

Obviously, you have to go back. We all do.

Hope the weather is better next time and you get to do some with your bow. 

That's a rally nice Impala.


----------



## Hopperton

Thanks, it was hot as heck but standing water in a lot of places. After I posted this thread we actually ended up shooting more and finished with 22 animals.


----------



## ThumpinOutdoors

I've been to Africa 7 different times...I'll go on a hunt sooner or later


----------



## bbjavelina

ThumpinOutdoors said:


> I've been to Africa 7 different times...I'll go on a hunt sooner or later


Don't wait until it's too late. The Jackals will nip at your heels all thru the afterlife.


----------



## Hopperton

This is my third time here for work and first time hunting, first trip I went to Kruger on free time but this time a couple of us cam a week early to hunt and now I am working. It is nothing like one would expect it to be, some things might not be as cool as you thought but 90% will be better then you could have imagined.

I cant wait till my next trip, even if I can only hunt a few days and look for one or two animals I will do it.

Actually drove in Kruger today for two hours after visiting a customer and seen, elephant, giraffe, buffalo, antelope, and duiker.


----------



## Aggie2015

Congrats!!


----------



## GaryFor

congrats... some nice looking trophy's there...


----------



## PHPatrick

good looking trophies...congrats!


----------



## Eastern Cape Bowhunting

For those of you prepping for an African trip, do not come out with the Ashby heads. Especially if you are hunting one of the big boned animals. Every single one of them that has hit a buffalo has snapped off! Sometimes on the tip but more often on the ferule itself. Apparently they have made a newer version to counter these problems but have yet to see one in action.

Also if you are going to be hunting out of blinds be sure to have a peep with a slightly larger aperture because a lot of the hides are very dark inside and you will struggle to see your pins and the target.

Happy hunting


----------



## Mauritian

The RMS Cutthroats are indestructable for Buff.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Nice looking trophy's


----------



## kenchertourssaf

Hello friends, I am from Kenya itself.


----------



## c5ken

I totally agree with "Eastern Cape Bowhunter" regarding Ashby B-Heads. I was in SA in 2014. Two guys were hunting Cape Buff's with 72 lb bows , 950 gr arrows & Ashby B-Heady. One Buff was shot four times & the other was shot twice. Every Ashby head snapped off. Both buff had to be finished off with a rifle. One of the Buff hunters shot a Springbok (about 110/120 lbs with his Buff tackle & the Ashby head snapped off at the shank. The heads are way too hard in my opinion. They don't bend they snap off....


----------



## Mr.Poindexter

Nice to know about the Ashby. I was just over there and my Muzzy Phantoms were not spinning true so I got some 150 grain Silver Flame by Grizzly Stick. Got a complete pass through on a Cape buffalo from a Mathews Monster Safari at 81lbs. Total arrow weight was 840 grains.

I cannot wait to go back to Africa!


----------



## df06

Eastern Cape Bowhunting said:


> For those of you prepping for an African trip, do not come out with the Ashby heads. Especially if you are hunting one of the big boned animals. Every single one of them that has hit a buffalo has snapped off! Sometimes on the tip but more often on the ferule itself. Apparently they have made a newer version to counter these problems but have yet to see one in action.
> 
> Also if you are going to be hunting out of blinds be sure to have a peep with a slightly larger aperture because a lot of the hides are very dark inside and you will struggle to see your pins and the target.
> 
> Happy hunting


My friend and I had Ashby heads on our arrows in 2014. We shot buffalo, Black Wildebeest and Blesbuck with them.
Almost every one of the Ashbys broke, either the tip, or right where the head touched the arrow shaft.
They are expensive and very brittle.


----------



## df06

c5ken said:


> I totally agree with "Eastern Cape Bowhunter" regarding Ashby B-Heads. I was in SA in 2014. Two guys were hunting Cape Buff's with 72 lb bows , 950 gr arrows & Ashby B-Heady. One Buff was shot four times & the other was shot twice. Every Ashby head snapped off. Both buff had to be finished off with a rifle. One of the Buff hunters shot a Springbok (about 110/120 lbs with his Buff tackle & the Ashby head snapped off at the shank. The heads are way too hard in my opinion. They don't bend they snap off....


Yup, that was my friend and myself.


----------



## Michigander1

Looks like fun!


----------



## mparks

Interesting to hear about the Ashby heads. My friends and I used Abowyer single-bevel on our trip to RSA in 2014. We were only hunting plains game though.


----------



## Mauritian

Abowyer's are way tougher than Ashby's.


----------



## levi123

nice looking animals


----------

